# Lost Canoe Pine River Bayfield CO



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Give us some details on the event! Also look up Coloradopaddler on my friends list. He is an OC1er that lives in the Bay area and can probably help you out.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

We'll keep an eye out for it on the reservation near Ignacio but it might continue on to the reservoir or have sunk somewhere.


----------



## flow (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lost canoe on Pine river near bayfield*



LSB said:


> Give us some details on the event! Also look up Coloradopaddler on my friends list. He is an OC1er that lives in the Bay area and can probably help you out.


Thanks! Will do that. We are new on this site and learning its quirks. Gary forgot the password so we haven't gotten back on for awhile. Still looking for that canoe though!;-)


----------



## flow (Jun 14, 2017)

We were near the take out at the Little Pine River Park @ Bayfield. Swamped and the boat got away. June 5, two Sundays ago. Very high flow for the Pine. Stuff tied on, could have gotten hung up. Been searching every chance we get but still nothing. Will try to look up your friend. New on this site and G. forgot the password so had to resign-up. Thanks a bunch, Flow


----------

